# Should Euthanasia Be Legal?



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

What do you guys think? After seeing my great aunt who's partially blind, & hasn't left her bed for 5 years, my opinions have been kind of mixed up. You guys often times have insightful opinions, what do you think?

EDIT: That's assisted suicide.


----------



## Kian (Mar 30, 2010)

I wouldn't want anyone to tell me I'm not allowed to die. Absolutely.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread is going to be a mess. I'm going to sleep so I don't witness this genocide XD


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with it.

BTW my friend misheard me saying youth in asia LOL

and why are there so many threads on controversial and disputable topics lately?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it.
> 
> BTW my friend misheard me saying youth in asia LOL
> 
> and *why are there so many threads on controversial and disputable topics lately?*



Exactly.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 30, 2010)

lol I debated this last week at a competition.... I was the Gov. Team (WE WON!)


----------



## Weston (Mar 30, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Yeah, I think so.



I'm glad to see that you changed this post.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

The problem I see is reckless decisions. Let's say you have a sudden family member loss. If it's so easy to kill yourself, people might not think it through. The solution I see, is you having to be judged on whether or not it's legal for you. Although this wouldn't be very practical.


----------



## Kian (Mar 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> The problem I see is reckless decisions. Let's say you have a sudden family member loss. If it's so easy to kill yourself, people might not think it through. The solution I see, is you having to be judged on whether or not it's legal for you. Although this wouldn't be very practical.



You are not describing euthanasia here. That is simply killing yourself. The two are not the same.

Anyway, I don't want any person nor any government ever telling me when I can or cannot die.


----------



## happyface352 (Mar 30, 2010)

I would love to kill myself if I'm in extreme pain.


----------



## shelley (Mar 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> The problem I see is reckless decisions. Let's say you have a sudden family member loss. If it's so easy to kill yourself, people might not think it through. The solution I see, is you having to be judged on whether or not it's legal for you. Although this wouldn't be very practical.



Just because it's legal doesn't mean it will be so easy for people to get themselves euthanized without thinking it through. If it were legal, I would expect the process to involve plenty of discussion with family members and medical professionals.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've caught myself pondering this before, and I can think of situations that lean either way.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2010)

Sure, it should definitely be legal. It's silly to just arbitrarily tell someone they don't have the right to die when you don't know anything about their situation. Similar to so many medical procedures, euthanasia should require informed consent (of the patient or, if permanently unconscious, some relatives/friends/doctors) and paperwork to be sure it's a good idea, but just because it shouldn't be undertaken lightly doesn't mean it should never be done.


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2010)

NO GUYZ EUTHANASIA IS KILLING POINTLESSLY GOD FORBIDS IT HOW CAN YOU POSSIBLY CONSIDER SUCH A THING.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see anything wrong with it.
> ...



aka flamewars. *roll star wars theme*


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

For it to be legal seems really wrong, I don't know what my views are on such a large controversy.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 30, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> For it to be legal seems really wrong





> I don't know what my views are on such a large controversy.



Wat


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

Oops, hmm, I feel really stupid now, umm.

Let me say that again:

For it to be legal it seems really wrong, but overall I'm not sure what my full opinions are on such a large controversy.

Did that work?


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Oops, hmm, I feel really stupid now, umm.
> 
> Let me say that again:
> 
> ...



That is your opinion. How can you not be sure?


----------



## aronpm (Mar 30, 2010)

Why is it wrong to be able to decide when you want to die? Do you believe that the government is entitled to your body and you shouldn't be allowed to make choices about what happens to it?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, hmm, I feel really stupid now, umm.
> ...



Well although it seems wrong, it may also be wrong to have to live in pain.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 30, 2010)

Without a single shadow of a doubt, euthanasia should be legal. I never would want to live against my own will, and I would never want to force somebody else to do so.


----------



## Rama (Mar 30, 2010)

Well... it depends on the case.

If it is a dog brutally tortured then I'd say, let's see if we can patch him up.
Now if we look at this young bright topic starter I'd say ''Go for it''.
At least you can pet a dog without it *****in' all day long.

Btw. youse guys on crack or somethin'? I knew it all along, the end is at hand for speedsolving.com


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 30, 2010)

From my perspective, I see both suicide and euthanasia as things that should be completely legal.
Of course, this does not mean that I'd encourage either, and would like others (and myself, if I ever thought of either) to think it through completely.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't think it should be legal. That would only encourage euthanasia. If someone truly wants to die they could kill themselves (which I do believe no one should do) but if you legalize euthanasia you will have people being killed who don't want to die but aren't able to say it, like Terri Schiavo I don't think she should have been killed.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rama said:


> Well... it depends on the case.
> 
> If it is a dog brutally tortured then I'd say, let's see if we can patch him up.
> Now if we look at this young bright topic starter I'd say ''Go for it''.
> ...



Actually, we still have 996 days before speedsolving and everything else decides to go poof because some tribal astronomers decided to end their pretty calender on a berry special day.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 30, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welcome_to_the_Monkey_House_(short_story)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 30, 2010)

Edmund said:


> I don't think it should be legal. That would only encourage euthanasia.


Yeah, just like how drinking is legal, and therefore everyone does it
...oh, wait...didn't more people drink when it was illegal? :/


----------



## Edmund (Mar 30, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it should be legal. That would only encourage euthanasia.
> ...



I don't know but I'd like to see some proof for that. Besides this is fairly rare and I believe it to be wrong and I don't have a problem with drinking. Drinking and pulling the plug on someone who might wanna stay are completely different things.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 30, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


...
Research on the definition of euthanasia.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 30, 2010)

I think should be legal. Mostly because there's not really a way for the government to penalize you after you've killed yourself, so there's nothing they can really do about it.

There should definitely be some process to go through, though, or else you could blame murder on assisted suicide. Maybe some central program running it, but that's not something people want to pay tax-dollars on.


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 30, 2010)

I mostly think that it should be legal, but I still have some mixed opinions. Often, the people for whom euthanasia is considered are vegetables and can't express whether or not they want to move on. It is hard to decide who lives and who doesn't just like that. Keeping patients alive on life support machines can be expensive, and that's another thing to consider, especially if health care is public and people are paying taxes for that.

By the way, euthanasia is already legal in some countries. I forget which ones, but it can be easily looked up if anyone's interested.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 31, 2010)

i think not, it seems like there would be too many loopholes where people "supposedly" said they wanted to die, and really didn't


----------

